# Boyd Show Pigs - Michigan



## boydshowpigs (Oct 13, 2013)

Boyd show pigs- we offer quality show pigs to 4H'rs throughout the state as well as off season feeder pigs. For more info, find us on Facebook or www.boydshowpig.com


----------



## Jaberwoki (Feb 24, 2014)

Good people and great place to get a pig at a decent price.


----------

